# logging scale stick or tape



## Mo Wood (Jan 6, 2010)

where can i buy a scale to measure my standing timber whats the best way to do it thanks ....mo wood


----------



## ithica (Jan 6, 2010)

Bailey's here's the link

http://www.baileysonline.com/


----------



## slowp (Jan 6, 2010)

Mo Wood said:


> where can i buy a scale to measure my standing timber whats the best way to do it thanks ....mo wood









On the left is a "stick" for scaling *logs*. It is an old growth scale stick. Slap it up against the end of the *log* and you measure the diameter of that end of the *log*. You will need a tape to measure the log length. There is another scaling stick called a Coconino Scale Stick. It will give you volumes in decimal C for various log lengths so you can compute the volume of *logs* on the spot. It has been a long time since I've used one so don't ask very many questions. 

The bottom of the scale stick is the spud. You hit that into the end of the logs if you suspect rot. Or into the side of the log. 

I use this particular scale stick when I go out with grade schoolers. It looks threatening and they pay attention. 

On the right is a Biltmore Stick or Hypsometer. It is used for timber cruising, which is the professional term for measuring *trees.* *Logs* are scaled, *trees* are cruised. I have not used one of those since 1983. But, I believe you hold it out horizontally, at the bole of the tree, something like 27 inches from your eye and it will give you a diameter of the tree. Then you walk back, one chain or 66 feet, hold it vertically and it will give you the tree height. It takes a lot of practice to get accuracy. I use it to open and close the heat vent in the ceiling.

Now, are you scaling logs? Or are you cruising timber?

There are other, easier learned tools for timber cruising. It just depends on what you want to spend.


----------



## joesawer (Jan 7, 2010)

Google Biltmore stick.
Baily's used to sell them. Maybe they still do.


----------

